# Moreno vs. Herschel...



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets here it. Can Knowshawn beat Herschel's record? Will he be the next Herschel Walker? 

Some say he is better. I guess we will see.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2008)

I do think Moreno is a better back. Herschel was about 80% of the offense back then. The dogs have a better passing attack now plus another good back. I don't think richt will give moreno as many touches as walker had.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2008)

Moreno is not the runner walker was. I don't even think it's debatable, at least at this point.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 8, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Moreno is not the runner walker was. I don't even think it's debatable, at least at this point.




Thats funny. Im not old enough to recall seeing Herschel run live but I have watched all of the footage I can get my hands on and I must say that Moreno has WAY more lateral moves than Walker and WAY more hustle.
Not to mention the fact that so far he is all over Walkers stats. Not to take anthing away from one the greatest of all time but I think we are about to witness history in the making.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2008)

There never has been another back as good as Hershel was in his freshman year.  He was pure strength and speed, but not much finesse.  Knowshon doesn't have the power and doesn't appear to be as fast, but he sure has the finesse, cutting ability and a lot more energy. I say not as fast, because Knowshon has been run down from the back more often than I recall Hershel being run down.  If I had to pick one, I would pick Hershel, but I sure am glad I don't have to pick.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 8, 2008)

At this point I'd give it to Walker...he had the power/speed combo. Moreno has the quickness and moves.
Could you imagine those two in the same backfield?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Thats funny. Im not old enough to recall seeing Herschel run live but I have watched all of the footage I can get my hands on and I must say that Moreno has WAY more lateral moves than Walker and WAY more hustle.
> Not to mention the fact that so far he is all over Walkers stats. Not to take anthing away from one the greatest of all time but I think we are about to witness history in the making.



I'm not sure what's so funny but I WAS old enough to watch Walker run and I've watched Moreno run, and in my book, there's no comparison. When teams played UGA, they totally game planned to stop Walker. It was the only focus. He still killed people and couldn't be stopped. 

Sorry, I just don't see it. Moreno is a very good back though. Probably the second best back in college.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll never be accused of being an UGA fan but Hershel Walker was and is the best college RB to play the game and it should be  blasphemus for an UGA fan to even think Moreno has taken that title .


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 8, 2008)

My vote goes to Walker.  We are talking about a man with olympic sprinter speed in a 225 lbs package.  Walker was a freak of nature......a combination of size,power, and speed that you very rarely see. Bo Jackson is the only other running back that I would put in the same class with Walker. To put the size portion of Herschel into perspective, he wasn't much smaller than most of the linemen of his day.  Most of those guys went 245-260 lbs in the early 80's.

Knowshon reminds me some of Barry Sanders running style.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Redneckerson said:


> Herschel did'nt need lateral moves,he just ran over the
> defense like a tank.



That's about as good a description of Walker as you can get. there was no finesse with him, He had power and just kept churning those legs until sheer numbers dragged him down. You hardly ever saw him tackled by just one guy.
Moreno has speed and cutting ability, so i guess it just depends on what you like in a running back as to which one is better. 
 I don't see Richt turning the Georgia gameplan into a pure running attack so i don't think Moreno will get the carries necessary to catch Walker, but no doubt he's a force to be reckoned with. Hope we can reckon with him.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 8, 2008)

maker4life said:


> I'll never be accused of being an UGA fan but Hershel Walker was and is the best college RB to play the game and it should be  blasphemus for an UGA fan to even think Moreno has taken that title .



I never said he was better only asked if he could beat the records thts all


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Moreno is not the runner walker was. I don't even think it's debatable, at least at this point.



Agree.  Walker was a bad man.  

Moreno is great but Walker was awesome

Course, neither of them were as good ad Bo.   LOL.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2008)

Knowshon is good but don't even think of comparing him to Herschel Walker. There was only one Herschel and they'll never be another one.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 8, 2008)

You can not compare the two. Morneo is good, but Walker was a man beast.
I do not think he will break the record


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 8, 2008)

Knowshon is one of the best, but this says it all:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyKLeXP2XOU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyKLeXP2XOU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 8, 2008)

Someone said Knowshon is the second best if thats the case who is number one?  Please tell me who is number 1


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 8, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not sure what's so funny but I WAS old enough to watch Walker run and I've watched Moreno run, and in my book, there's no comparison. When teams played UGA, they totally game planned to stop Walker. It was the only focus. He still killed people and couldn't be stopped.
> 
> Sorry, I just don't see it. Moreno is a very good back though. Probably the second best back in college.



I agree until the point of second best back. Im not sayin Moreno is the best....but Id like to know who you think is better? and Ive got a feelin I know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2008)

As awsome as Herschel was and as much as I respect him I think Knowshon can do more things than Herschel was able to do.  Herschel was powerful and fast but Knowshon is both of those things plus he is better at cutting back against a defense and making everybody miss.  He can change directions without slowing down at all.  That doesn't mean Knowshon is better it just means he is a little more versatile.  I really like them both.


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 8, 2008)

Herschel and Knowshon have completely different styles and are not comparable. 

Herschel is the greatest college running back to ever set foot on a football field. PERIOD. 

Look at the roster when he played. UGA had other athletes, but nothing like what Knowshon is playing with. Every team UGA played knew who was getting the ball on every play and they still couldn't stop him. He was an absolute workhorse. 

I see Knowshon taking himself out of games alot. Herschel never took himself out of a game. 

He was an absolute freak of nature at the time. At 225 lbs. he weighed nearly as much as some of the linemen of his era, but had world class speed.

Someone mentioned above that they don't remember Herschel gettting caught from behind as much as Moreno. That's because nobody ever  caught him from behind that I can recollect. 

The only person I can compare to Herschel is Bo Jackson. They were both freaks that just happened to play in the same decade.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 8, 2008)

There will never be another back at UGA as good as Walker. NEVER

"He's running all over people!"


----------



## Laman (Sep 8, 2008)

"Way more hustle than Herschel" you've got to be kidding me!  Herschel was a man among boys when he played college ball.  Watching highlight reels is not like having watched him play.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Sorry, I just don't see it. Moreno is a very good back though. Probably the second best back in college.



I guess you think "beanie" wells is better???


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 8, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> it just means he is a little more versatile.



They don't get much more versatile then Herschel Walker......Run the toss sweep, the ISO, and the power but Walker also had great hands and could catch passes as well.  I also remember watching him in the pro's fielding punts, kick offs, lining up in the slot running pass routes..........

I love Knowshon and I think he is awesome but lets not forget some of the other greats from Tailback U, Charlie Trippi,Frank Sinkwich, Walker, Tim Worley, Lars Tate,Rodney Hampton,Garrison Hearst, Robert Edwards, Musa Smith..........

Some of ya'll will laugh but quite frankly I believe Garrison Hearst to still be the #2 at UGA.  I remember watching Herschel as a kid but as a teenager I watched Hearst do some really amazing things between the hedges.  Lets hope that Knowshon sticks around to eclipse Hearst at #2 at UGA.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2008)

Walker was a power back were Moreno is a Speed Cut back. Both are great, and both are great in there own way!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> They don't get much more versatile then Herschel Walker......Run the toss sweep, the ISO, and the power but Walker also had great hands and could catch passes as well.  I also remember watching him in the pro's fielding punts, kick offs, lining up in the slot running pass routes..........
> 
> I love Knowshon and I think he is awesome but lets not forget some of the other greats from Tailback U, Charlie Trippi,Frank Sinkwich, Walker, Tim Worley, Lars Tate,Rodney Hampton,Garrison Hearst, Robert Edwards, Musa Smith..........
> 
> Some of ya'll will laugh but quite frankly I believe Garrison Hearst to still be the #2 at UGA.  I remember watching Herschel as a kid but as a teenager I watched Hearst do some really amazing things between the hedges.  Lets hope that Knowshon sticks around to eclipse Hearst at #2 at UGA.



I don't think any of those guys are anywhere close to being as talented as Knowshon if they were to be compared sise by side.  Love them all and appreciate what they did for UGA but I think Herschel and Knowshon are just in another class.  Garrison Hearst was a good back but I think Knowshon is more talented.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 8, 2008)

Knowshon isn't Walker yet, but he can be, Knowshon has vision other backs don't have. He sees a hole before there is a hole, and he knows what the defense is going to do, and reacts to that. Plus Walker runs over people and Moreno Jumps over them, that is the biggest difference!


----------



## Hunter Blair (Sep 9, 2008)

Knowshon ain't gonna be around long enough to break any of herschel's records.... he will be an NFL back next year.... Plus.... walker racked up all those stats without counting bowl games.... I think knowshon is better in many ways, but you can't argue with the facts.... Herschel had the national championship, heisman, and 5200 yards in ONLY 3 years of college ball....


----------



## Crimson (Sep 9, 2008)

Jesus Christ, and you guys think us Bama fans live in the past.  There is no doubt that Herschel is and was the man.  He did not have diddle poo around him and he still crushed people.  I still have to listne to Buck Belue, he should give half of his salary to Herschell.

Sorry man, but this is a no brainer, Knoswhon is good, but he is a part of a big machine right now.  Herschell was the machine


----------



## Rednec (Sep 9, 2008)

Outside of Walker moreno is as good as we've had, but there have been many esp in 70s..


----------



## Rednec (Sep 9, 2008)

correction 80s,,,,Hearst was probaly the best since walker, Harrison was good, but with walker the defense knew he was gettting ball but it didnt matter to herschel..


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Moreno is not the runner walker was. I don't even think it's debatable, at least at this point.



i agree...two totally different styles and hw had him in the speed category.  but we will not know for sure until km is finished in athens.  km is also not going to be the only 1 getting carries....you just can't have 1 horse these days, especially if you are trying to recruit other rb's for the future....they need to see that they will get touches, even if a stud is already in place.  and as someone earlier mentioned, this team is more balanced and has a top 5 qb under center, where hw had to deal with buck "the most painful person to listen to" belue chunking the ball around.  shcemes are different on both sides of the ball and d lineman are pretty quick these days....while lb's are basically like oversized running backs.  now don't get me wrong, i love km and think that he is the most exciting back we have had in a long time, i just don't think the comparison's to hw at this time are fair.....time will tell.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Laman said:


> "Way more hustle than Herschel" you've got to be kidding me!  Herschel was a man among boys when he played college ball.  Watching highlight reels is not like having watched him play.



I watched every game in person that Hershel played at Georgia.  Hershel didn't jump up after a play and run back to the huddle like Knowshon.  He strolled back looking at all of the breathless defensive players looking up at him in awe.  Having said that Knowshon shows more energy, Hershel was rarely winded in the 4th quarter.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it fair to say to all of you old timers that Knowshawn Moreno is the Herschel Walker of my generation?


----------



## chadair (Sep 9, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Is it fair to say to all of you old timers that Knowshawn Moreno is the Herschel Walker of my generation?




no!! he could beso couldn't a lot of backs this day and age.

there is no comparing of Hershel. totally different game this day and age. you wil never see another back who could do what HW did because they are not allowed to because of the passing game. The closet to HW for this generation would have to be R.Dayne from Wisconsin.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 9, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Is it fair to say to all of you old timers that Knowshawn Moreno is the Herschel Walker of my generation?



Im 24. People my age find it hard to believe there was some one as good as Moreno because his talent is evident right now. If you sat them down in front of a tv and let them watch EVERY run Walker had they would change their mind, or at least be on edge. Knowshon has to drag defenders down field or run over Jasper Brinkley for a TD before any real comparisons begin.


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 9, 2008)

Knowshon is a very unique back. His style reminds me a lot of Carnell Williams with a little more pep in his step.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 9, 2008)

My opinion only....

Moreno is an above average back but he could not carry Herschel Walker's jock.  Walker was a physical freak of nature who along with Erk Russell's defense won the mythical championship for UGA.  

Walker meant so much more to his team.  Take him away and they were flat average on offense.....maybe worse.  Take Moreno away from UGA today and they just plug in another one.  They have so many more weapons, depth,  and today's offense is so much more diverse.  Back then it was Herschel running and Buck Belue throwing up a few prayers, and that's it.  The other teams knew it and could not stop him.  

I don't think Moreno would last the season used as Herschel Walker was.  The only thing he has on Walker is pass catching ability......never Herschel's strong suit.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Garrison Hearst was a good back but I think Knowshon is more talented.



Garrison Hearst was a great back, heck he finished third in the Heisman voting......and as of right now he is the 2nd best that played at UGA.  If Knowshon has a tremendous season this year which he looks to be on pace to do then I will change my mind.  I am not going to simply say that Knowshon is the all time #2 at UGA 
based on one season.  Last year he still came up a few hundred yards shy of Hearst's best season.  Granted he was "only a freshman"last year.  Now don't get me wrong, I believe that Knowshon is one of the most talented running backs I have ever seen, I just need a little more time to think about where to place him in the rankings at ole Tailback U.

In my dream world I would love to see Knowshon stay at UGA for four years, help lead the Dawgs to a National Championship, win the Heisman, break all of Walker's records and be the #1 back at UGA!  But in my real world view he will chase the money and jump to the NFL next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

chadair said:


> The closet to HW for this generation would have to be R.Dayne from Wisconsin.



dayne shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as hw.  going purely off his numbers isn't an accurate assesment of the player he was... i can't think of anyone from college, in the past 20 years, that could compare to hw and b jackson.  they were specimen with speed and power.  now obviously there have been some unreal college backs, but they were not the same mold as hw and bj....such as barry sanders and reggie bush, just to throw one more current and one a little older in there....ricky williams should be mentioned as well....unreal college player.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> In my dream world I would love to see Knowshon stay at UGA for four years, help lead the Dawgs to a National Championship, win the Heisman, break all of Walker's records and be the #1 back at UGA!  But in my real world view he will chase the money and jump to the NFL next year.




4?  i'm just hoping for 3.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 9, 2008)

One of the best games I ever saw was in 1980 between the dawgs and South Carolina. George "Big Boo" Rogers and Hershel "The Goal-line Stalker"Walker!  Great memories! Two big backs crashing the field and showing speed!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 9, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> 4?  i'm just hoping for 3.




I did say "Dream world"........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Lets here it. Can Knowshawn beat Herschel's record? Will he be the next Herschel Walker?
> 
> Some say he is better. I guess we will see.


 

I'd have to say NO! No back has ever been able to break Herschels records and I don't think anyone ever will! Herschel WAS, IS and bottom line the greatest back to EVER play college football! 

Moreno is good but he has a long way to become GREAT and that's what you will have to do to beat Walker's records!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> 4? i'm just hoping for 3.


 
If Stafford is here I think he will stay for another season..


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2008)

I love Moreno. I think he is a great back and a great kid and he has a long future ahead of him but let's not get too crazy yet. Walker was a 3 time All American, won the Heisman, had four 200 yard games as a true freshmen, averaged 171 yards a game as a soph, and eventually rushed for 5259 yards in three seasons and it is agreed upon by most everyone that had he come back for his senior season he'd have an all time NCAA rushing record that might not be broken for generations if ever, he was at one time the world record holder in the 100 meter until Carl Lewis broke it a couple of heats after Walker ran it, and the most important difference between the two is that Walker led UGA to three SEC rings and a national title. Not even close guys. Here are a few other highlights from his time in Athens... And as far as hustle goes, you guys are kidding right. HW once ran the ball 41 times against Florida and if that's not hustle and toughness I don't know what is.

RECORDS
NCAA (11) 



Most Yards Rushing by a Freshman in One Season: 1,616 in 1980 
Most Yards Rushing by a Sophomore in One Season: 1,891 in 1981 
Most Yards Rushing in Three Seasons: 5,259 in 1980-82 
Most Games Gaining 100 Yards or More in One Season: 11 in 1981 (tied with 5 
Most Games Gaining 200 Yards or More by a Freshman: 4 in 1980 
Average Yards per Game by a Freshman: 146.9 in 1980 
Most Carries in Three Seasons: 994 in 1980-82 
Most All-Purpose Yards Gained by a Freshman: 1,805 in 1980 (1616 rush, 70 rec., 119 KO ret.) 
Most Seasons Gaining 1,500 Yards or More: 3 in 1980, 1981, 1982 
Most All-Purpose Yards in Three Seasons: 5,749 in 1980-82 (5,259, 243 rec., 247 KO ret.) 
Most Touchdowns scored Rushing by a Freshman: 15 in 1980 


SEC (16) 


Most Yards Rushing in One Season: 1,891 in 1981 
Most Yards Rushing in a Career: 5,259 (1980-82) 
Most Carries in a Game: 47 vs. Florida in 1981 
Most Carries in a Season: 385 in 1981 
Most Carries in a Career: .994 (1980-82) 
Most Carries per Game in a Season: 35.0 in 1981 
Most Carries per Game in a Career: 30.1 (1980-81) 
Average Yards per Game Rushing in a Season: 171.9 in 1981 
Average Yards per Game Rushing in a Career: 159.4 (1980-82) 
Average Gain per Rush in a Game (Min. 40 rushes): 6.5 vs. Ole Miss 1981 (41x265) 
Average Gain per Rush in a Career (Min. 800 rushes): 5.3 (994x5,259) 
Most Points Scored in One Season: 120 in 1981 
Most Points Scored in a Career: 314 (1980-82) 
Most Touchdowns Scored in One Season: 20 (1981) 
Most Touchdowns Scored in a Career: 52 (1980-82) 
Most All-Purpose Yards in a Career: 5,749 in 1980-82 (5,259 rush, 243 rec., 247 KO ret.) 


GEORGIA (41) 

 Most Yards Rushing in One Game: 283 vs. Vanderbilt, 1980 
Most Yards Rushing in One Season: 1,891 in 1981 
Most Yards Rushing in a Career: 5,259 (1980-82) 
Most Touchdowns Rushing in One Season: 18 in 1981 
Most Touchdowns Rushing in a Career: 49 (1980-82) 
Most Yards Rushing in Three Seasons: 5,259 (1980-82) 
Most Carries in a Game: 47 vs. Florida in 1981 
Most Carries in a Season: 385 in 1981 
Most Carries in a Career: 994 (1980-82) 
Most Carries per Game in a Season: 35.0 in 1981 
Most Carries per Game in a Career: 30.1 (1980-82) 
Average Yards per Game Rushing in a Season: 171.9 in 1981 
Average Yards per Game Rushing in a Career: 159.4 (1980-82) 
Average Gain per Rush in a Game (Min. 40 Rushes): 6.5 Ole Miss 1981 (41x265) 
Average Gain per Rush in a Season (Min. 250 Rushes): 5.9 in 1980 (274x1,616) 
Average Gain per Rush in a Career (Min. 800 Rushes): 5.3 (1980-82) 
Most Yards Rushing by a Freshman: 1,616 in 1980 
Most Yards Rushing by a Sophomore: 1,891 in 1981 
Most Yards Rushing by a Junior: 1,752 
Most Points Scored in a Game: 24 vs. Fla., Temple, Ga. Tech 1981 
Most Points Scored in a Season: 120 in 1981 
Most Points Scored in a Career: 314 (1980-82) 
Most Touchdowns Scored in a Game: 4 vs. Fla., Temple, Ga. Tech. 1981 
Most Touchdowns Scored in a Season: 20 in 1981 
Most Touchdowns Scored in a Career: 52 (1980-82) 
Average Gain per Play in a Game: 12.3 yards vs. Vanderbilt, 1980 (23x83) 
Most Offensive Plays in a Season: 386 in 1981 (385 rush, 1 pass) 
Most Offensive Plays in a Career: 968 in 1980-82 (967 rush, 1 pass) 
Most All-Purpose Yards in a Game: 283 vs. Vanderbilt, 1980 (283 rush, 0 rec., 0 ret.) 
Most All-Purpose Yards in a Season: 2,067 in 1981 (1,891 rush, 84 rec., 92 KO ret.) 
Most All-Purpose Yards in a Career: 5,749 (1980-82) (5,259 rush, 243 rec., 247 KO ret.) 
Most All-Purpose Plays in a Game: 53 vs. Fla., 1981 (47 rush, 4 rec., 2 ret.) 
Most All-Purpose Plays in a Season: 405 in 1981 (385 rush, 14 rec., 6 KO ret.) 
Most All-Purpose Plays in a Career: 1,034 (1980-82) 994 rush, 26 rec., 14 KO ret.) 
Most Total Off. Yards in a Career: 5,259 (1980-82) (5,259 rush, 0 pass) 
Most Games Gaining 200 Yards or More by a Freshman: 4 in 1980 
Most Games Gaining 100 Yards or More in one Season: 11 in 1981 
Games Gaining 200 Yards or More: 9 (1980-82) 
Games Gaining 100 Yards or More: 28 (1980-82) 
Seasons Gaining 1,500 Yards or More: 3 (1980-82) 
Seasons Gaining 1,000 Yards or More: 3 (1980-82)


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't believe this is even a thread...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> No back has ever been able to break Herschels records and I don't think anyone ever will!


you do know that Ron Dayne holds the NCAA record for most career rushing yards, right?

Barry Sanders holds the single season record.

LaDainian Tomlinson holds the single game record.

In fact, when you look up all of the NCAA's all-time rushing records, Herschel's name is nowhere to be found.  The records he holds are "by a freshman" or "by a sophomore" records.

I'm not saying he wasn't incredible, and perhaps if he'd stuck around for another year he'd have the records, but the fact is, he didn't and he doesn't.  But he's still miles and miles better than moreno, who is also an exceptional back.  But he's not Herschel.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> dayne shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as hw.



Exactly, he shouldn't have even won the Heisman the year he won it. They gave it to him for being the all time career rushing leader. The Heisman is a yearly award.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly, he shouldn't have even won the Heisman the year he won it. They gave it to him for being the all time career rushing leader. The Heisman is a yearly award.



I agree that Dayne was not as good and that he shouldnt have won the Heisman, but you cant argue with his career numbers.  

Fr 1863
So 1421
Jr 1325
Sr 1834
To 6443


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

It's kind of weird that people who don't even like the Dawgs are chiming in on this thread with some pretty strong opinions.  I don't get why some of yall even care.  I sure don't care who the best all time back at your school is.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I agree that Dayne was not as good and that he shouldnt have won the Heisman, but you cant argue with his career numbers.
> 
> Fr 1863
> So 1421
> ...




his numbers were great, but hw had over 5200 after his jr. season....which was still 600 more than dayne had.  to me, it is like people saying that emitt smith was the greatest rb ever....sure, if you go off purely his numbers, but i would have much rather had the likes of sweetness, or gayle sayers, jim brown, barry sanders, tomlinson and several others, over smith.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> his numbers were great, but hw had over 5200 after his jr. season....which was still 600 more than dayne had.  to me, it is like people saying that emitt smith was the greatest rb ever....sure, if you go off purely his numbers, but i would have much rather had the likes of sweetness, or gayle sayers, jim brown, barry sanders, tomlinson and several others, over smith.



not saying he wouldnt have done it, but herschel still wouldve needed 1200 yards his senior year.  not a total cake walk.

and dayne did have two years of 1800 yards+.  hard to argue with that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's kind of weird that people who don't even like the Dawgs are chiming in on this thread with some pretty strong opinions.  I don't get why some of yall even care.  I sure don't care who the best all time back at your school is.



UGA fans aren't the only people who have ever seen UGA play.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not sure what's so funny but I WAS old enough to watch Walker run and I've watched Moreno run, and in my book, there's no comparison. When teams played UGA, they totally game planned to stop Walker. It was the only focus. He still killed people and couldn't be stopped.
> 
> Sorry, I just don't see it. Moreno is a very good back though. Probably the second best back in college.



I finally read something you posted that I agree with 

Herschel was a force. He was so far above the competition that it was almost comical.

Moreno is great but not in the rare air of Herscheldom as yet.

Robert


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> not saying he wouldnt have done it, but herschel still wouldve needed 1200 yards his senior year.  not a total cake walk.
> 
> and dayne did have two years of 1800 yards+.  hard to argue with that.



certainly wouldn't have been a cake walk, but the lowest rushing total he had, was just over 1600 yds and the most was just under 1900......avg. over his 3 years was 1750 a year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA fans aren't the only people who have ever seen UGA play.



From some of the comments made on here sometimes I sure wonder about that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I guess you think "beanie" wells is better???



Not sure why the rolling on the floor icon was needed. I believe most NFL scouts would agree with me.

Quite frankly, yes I do. And no, not becuase he is an OSU player. The man is a beast. Even LSU players said he was the best back they faced all year. I also beleive my opinion it will play out in the NFL draft and also in actual production playing in the NFL.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> From some of the comments made on here sometimes I sure wonder about that.



that's funny.  there's a lot of UGA fans on here that don't talk like they ever actually watched a game, either.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> that's funny.  there's a lot of UGA fans on here that don't talk like they ever actually watched a game, either.



Well you know we are just rural redneck types.  Not intelectual Supermen like all the Tech fans.


----------



## M.R.D. (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I don't know if he wants to beat his dads records.
That should be the name of this thread, Is Knowshon Herschel's Son!!!!!!

Fact: Knowshon was born July 17, 1987
Fact: Almost 9 months before that Herschel was playing with the Dallas Cowboys in New Jersey against the New York Giants (Nov. 2 1986).
Fact: The first team Herschel Played for was the New Jersey generals(who is to say that he didn't have a girlfriend back then)
Question: How does a kid from New Jersey, That no one has heard of get to be in Athens????












IdRatherBHunting said:


> Lets here it. Can Knowshawn beat Herschel's record? Will he be the next Herschel Walker?
> 
> Some say he is better. I guess we will see.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you know we are just rural redneck types.  Not intelectual Supermen like all the Tech fans.



I don't know what that has to do with knowing anything about football, but ok.

once again, objectivity is the operable word.  I can remember listening to the call in show after the Tennessee game in 2000 and everybody comparing Jasper Sanks to Herschel, too.  You'd think people would learn...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't know what that has to do with knowing anything about football, but ok.
> 
> once again, objectivity is the operable word.  I can remember listening to the call in show after the Tennessee game in 2000 and everybody comparing Jasper Sanks to Herschel, too.  You'd think people would learn...



Neither do I.  Lighten up Frances I'm just having fun with you it's been a slow day.  Well I don't who these people were comparing Jasper Sanks to Herschel but I'll state the obvious by saying that was overstating things.  In my opinion Knowshon is the best back we have had since Herschel or at the very least the most exciting.  Garrson Hearst was good but it just wasn't the same.  Musa was pretty good but nowhere near the same level.  Thomas Brown was one of my favorites but for the most part he just wasn't anywhere near as explosive as Knowshon.  Kreg Lumkin and Danny Ware were pretty good backs some of the time.  They both had a tendancy to fade for no apparent reason and were both pretty injury prone.  In my opinion Knowshon is the most talented back we have had since Herschel.  Some people say it's Garrison Hearst and that's cool he was good but I think when it's all said and done Knowshon will have proven to be better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hearst was a beast (from my parent's hometown and I watched him play in high school) but I'll take Robert Edwards until Knowshon keeps it up for at least another full season.


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

some of you guys must be really young and not old enough to have seen Herschel play. If you had then this post is meaningless. I have watched both Walker and Mereno. Lets just say that while Moreno is a great back he is simply not as great as Walker was.Plus UGA has alot more weapons than Moreno. Walker was the heart and soul of the UGA offense at the time. He led them to a NC as well.Moreno will be gone after this year and if UGA wins a NC I guess the discussion could go on.For now no. walker was in a class by himself


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hearst was a beast (from my parent's hometown and I watched him play in high school) but I'll take Robert Edwards until Knowshon keeps it up for at least another full season.



Robert Edwards?  Seriously?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Moreno is a great back but Hershel was a once in a lifetime happening.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> some of you guys must be really young and not old enough to have seen Herschel play. If you had then this post is meaningless. I have watched both Walker and Mereno. Lets just say that while Moreno is a great back he is simply not as great as Walker was.Plus UGA has alot more weapons than Moreno. Walker was the heart and soul of the UGA offense at the time. He led them to a NC as well.Moreno will be gone after this year and if UGA wins a NC I guess the discussion could go on.For now no. walker was in a class by himself



I barely remember Herschel playing.  I was a little kid at the time.  No doubt he was awsome and he was the best.  It's hard to really quantify how good some of these guys were.  You start looking at things like the teams they had around them.  How much help did they have?  Were they the focus of the offense?  All this stuff comes into play so it's not just statistics.  I watched all the rest of the guys who are being mentioned play and all I can tell you is Knowshon is just someting different.  None of these guys have done for a team what he has for the team last year and so far this year.  I'm not just talking about numbers I'm talking about what he has done in terms of team chemistry and forcing everybody around him to play as hard as they can because of the way that he plays.  The team just looks different and the whole atmosphere around the program is different.  I loved Garrison Hearst, Robert Edwards, Musa Smith, T. Brown, Lumpkin, and Ware, but none of them had the impact on the team and fanbase that Knowshon has had.  Best is a relative term.  In my opinion he is the best since Herschel.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Robert Edwards?  Seriously?



yeah man, loved his style.  had he not gotten injured there's no telling what he could've done.  I'll take him over everybody UGA has had since HW, save Garrison and Knowshon.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> that's funny.  there's a lot of UGA fans on here that don't talk like they ever actually watched a game, either.



I hate to say it but there are a ton of people who claim to be Ga. fans that minus Stafford cant name a single player much less any stats.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> I hate to say it but there are a ton of people who claim to be Ga. fans that minus Stafford cant name a single player much less any stats.



I'm referring more to the fans that think UGA plays a perfect game everytime and can't take an honest discussion about how well they actually played, but I know what you mean.  My team has them, too, although not really on this board that I can tell.  Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah man, loved his style.  had he not gotten injured there's no telling what he could've done.  I'll take him over everybody UGA has had since HW, save Garrison and Knowshon.



Smoking that stuff again, ain't ya Doc!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 9, 2008)

One thing I love is how other fans "KNOW" everything about Georgia. I love it, seems they might actually be a fan but then again, they ain't that smart! 

Not pointing this at anybody on here right out, just saying. So don't get mad Doc, unless you are in this catagory!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah man, loved his style.  had he not gotten injured there's no telling what he could've done.  I'll take him over everybody UGA has had since HW, save Garrison and Knowshon.



Yeah I mean I agree with you that he was good I guess I was just thinking that it all got cut so short for him.  But you're right if he hadn't gotten hurt who knows?


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm referring more to the fans that think UGA plays a perfect game everytime and can't take an honest discussion about how well they actually played, but I know what you mean.  My team has them, too, although not really on this board that I can tell.  Just the nature of the beast.




Im sorry I should have looked at the avatar now I know why you think that way.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anybody remember the story about HW out jogging one morning in Athens and pulling the door off a wrecked car to get a woman out?. Then we help arrived he just jogged off.... Don't know how much of that is true but I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## dale (Sep 9, 2008)

*Are you on CRACK*

I believe most NFL scouts would agree with me.

Quite frankly, yes I do. And no, not becuase he is an OSU player. The man is a beast. Even LSU players said he was the best back they faced all year. I also beleive my opinion it will play out in the NFL draft and also in actual production playing in the NFL.[/QUOTE]

Same people that rank OSU in top 10 every year?
 DUDE LAY THE PIPE DOWN !!!!


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah man, loved his style.  had he not gotten injured there's no telling what he could've done.  I'll take him over everybody UGA has had since HW, save Garrison and Knowshon.




I hate to agree with a Techie, but I do. Save Garrison and Knowshon, I would take Edwards over all the other backs subsequent to HW. That would include Tate, Worley, Hampton, Henderson, Brown, and all the others.

Robert Edward would have been a great back in the NFL if not for his injury. If I remember correctly, he made the all rookie team and hurt it in a flag football game on the beach in Hawaii. 

He had great speed and good vision and a nose for the end zone. He was a first round draft pick in 1998 and had a great rookie season.

If you remember, the injury was so bad they talked about amputation and thought he certainly would have a tough time ever walking again. 

Not only did he walk again, but actually made the Dolphins roster about 4 years after the injury. He later went to the CFL and became a dominant back in that league for 2 or 3 years.

I felt so sorry for him because he had the world by the tail after that rookie season only to lose it all with an injury in a stupid flag football game. 

But, I guess if we are going to talk about success in the pros the back with the most success had very little at UGA .................................... Terrell Davis.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you do know that Ron Dayne holds the NCAA record for most career rushing yards, right?
> 
> Barry Sanders holds the single season record.
> 
> ...


 
He holds the record for a 4 year player and Herschel leads the way of all of the 3 year backs and would have had the overall record if he played for 4 years..

ESPN has him as the greatest along with Rivals.. Herschel ran for almost 2000 more yards then Barry did and over 600 more the Thurman did. Heck Herschel almost had as many yards as a sophmore then Barry did in 3 seasons..

Herschel:
*The stats:* 5,259 rushing yards, 52 touchdowns, 5.3 yards per carry 
*The facts:* 1982 Heisman Trophy winner. … Holds 11 NCAA Records, 16 SEC records, and 41 Georgia records. … 1,891 rushing yards in 1981 remain conference single-season record. .. Holds SEC career rushing records. … Ran for 3,507 yards in first two seasons 
*The game:* In the 1981 Sugar Bowl, Walker ran for two touchdowns in a 17-10 win over No. 1 Notre Dame to seal an undefeated season and the national championship. 
*The reason he gets your vote:* Walker is the main man in UGA football history. A Heisman trophy, three time all-American, and a national championship as a freshman. He's probably the best running back in college football history. 


Barry Sanders was 2nd to Thurman Thomas at Oklahoma State:  He didn't have Sanders' flash, but Thomas relegated Sanders to mop-up and kickoff return duties until his graduation in 1987. You aren't the best if you get relegated to mop up duties.. Sorry, but that's just a fact!
*The stats:* 3,556 rushing yards, 55 touchdowns 
*The facts:* Became Oklahoma State's only Heisman Trophy winner in 1988. ... Rushed for 2,628 yards and 39 touchdowns in 1988, averaging 7.6 yards per carry. ... Rushed for more than 300 yards in four games. ... Had three 100-yard kick returns. ... All-American kick returner in 1987. 
*The game:* On November 13, 1988, Sanders set the major college single-season touchdown record at 31, scoring five times against Kansas in a 63-24 Big 8 Conference romp. He would add eight more TDs that season to push the record to 39. 
*The reason he gets your vote:* Because he's Barry Sanders. He still owns NCAA records for single-season rushing yards, rushing average per game and touchdowns.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hearst was a beast (from my parent's hometown and I watched him play in high school) but I'll take Robert Edwards until Knowshon keeps it up for at least another full season.



edwards was a beast.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> One thing I love is how other fans "KNOW" everything about Georgia. I love it, seems they might actually be a fan but then again, they ain't that smart!
> 
> Not pointing this at anybody on here right out, just saying. So don't get mad Doc, unless you are in this catagory!



probably been to more UGA games than you have.  and I watch just as many as you, too.


----------



## gdaagent (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a stupid comparison. They don't make backs like Walker and Bo Jackson anymore. 

Over 6 foot and around 220 lbs. with world class speed. Get real.

Walker would not have hurdled that guy, he would have run him over. Ask Bill Bates!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2008)

gdaagent said:


> This is a stupid comparison. They don't make backs like Walker and Bo Jackson anymore.
> 
> Over 6 foot and around 220 lbs. with world class speed. Get real.
> 
> Walker would not have hurdled that guy, he would have run him over. Ask Bill Bates!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 11, 2008)

gdaagent said:


> This is a stupid comparison. They don't make backs like Walker and Bo Jackson anymore.
> 
> Over 6 foot and around 220 lbs. with world class speed. Get real.
> 
> Walker would not have hurdled that guy, he would have run him over. Ask Bill Bates!



That may be true but I promise it was no less of a thrill watchin Herscell plow Bates as it was watching Moreno Jump that blocker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> That may be true but I promise it was no less of a thrill watchin Herscell plow Bates as it was watching Moreno Jump that blocker.



i agree....both are/were amazing to watch, but totally different styles.  the excitement that both bring is similar too (nod possibly to moreno...i just love his enthusiasm and moves), but again, i don't think that you can compare the two side by side.....hw is one of the top 5 backs in college history, km is entering his second season.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 11, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah man, loved his style.  had he not gotten injured there's no telling what he could've done.  I'll take him over everybody UGA has had since HW, save Garrison and Knowshon.



I'll agree that Edwards was a stud but he really didn't play much because he was moved to RB from his DB position and stayed hurt as much as he played after that. If not for the injury bug he had the potential to be as good as any of the ones mentioned other than HW or Moreno. That said, if we're strictly talking college totes then my order behind HW would be Hampton, Hearst, Moreno (will be #2 before it's over), Worley, Edwards, Tate, ... If we're talking overall football careers it'd be hard to not put T. Davis somewhere near the top of that list.


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought the hurdle run was definitely a highlight, but i have 1 question. Why did Knowshon immediately hop up and run off of the field? It could not have been because he was gassed the way he sprinted off of the field and jerked off his helmet. My thoughts are he ran off to get his personal accolades and pat on the back from the fans and team mates. Herschel would have waited until the next play when he scored a TD to go to the sideline rather than voluntarily take himself out of the game to get KUDOS


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> I thought the hurdle run was definitely a highlight, but i have 1 question. Why did Knowshon immediately hop up and run off of the field? It could not have been because he was gassed the way he sprinted off of the field and jerked off his helmet. My thoughts are he ran off to get his personal accolades and pat on the back from the fans and team mates. Herschel would have waited until the next play when he scored a TD to go to the sideline rather than voluntarily take himself out of the game to get KUDOS



km was actually mad at himself for jumping over the defender....he felt that he could of made a move instead and taken it to the house, or at least got more yardage.


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> km was actually mad at himself for jumping over the defender....he felt that he could of made a move instead and taken it to the house, or at least got more yardage.



OK, why did he run off the field and take himself out of the game?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> OK, why did he run off the field and take himself out of the game?




probably out of gas, or the rotation was already set for someone else to come in.


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> probably out of gas, or the rotation was already set for someone else to come in.



must have been the rotation. it could not have been out of gas the way he sprinted off the field and yanked off his helmet all pumped up. looked kinda strange to me.


----------



## marknga (Sep 11, 2008)

It is way too early to put Moreno on that level. We shall see in time but right now no one compares to Herschel.

Moreno is a super talented back without question. I hope that he breaks all of Herschel's records and wins the Heisman 2 times, gets to wear a couple of National Championship rings.

Ain't it great to be a Georgia Bulldawg?

Go pluck some Gamecocks!!!

M


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> must have been the rotation. it could not have been out of gas the way he sprinted off the field and yanked off his helmet all pumped up. looked kinda strange to me.



I can see how it might have looked like that but I kind of doubt it.  Before you satart screaming about how unrealistic I am, I say that because Knowshon is known for being a really down to earth guy.  But even if I'm wrong I don't see how him being pumped up makes him a bad guy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can see how it might have looked like that but I kind of doubt it.  Before you satart screaming about how unrealistic I am, I say that because Knowshon is known for being a really down to earth guy.  But even if I'm wrong I don't see how him being pumped up makes him a bad guy.



i think kevin is trying to push your buttons.....


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Sep 11, 2008)

*Moreno vs. Herschel*

Where do y'all think MR. Super Bowl MVP T.D. Terrel Davis compares to these 2 RB'S? I don't know what TD'S stats were from college but he did something Herschel never did and that was win a World Championship and was the MVP. I think Knowshon if he stays healthy could make it to the NFL and when he does if he makes it to a Super Bowl he would porbably be MVP because he plays with that kind of fire. There are so many things to concider here, such as How many National Championships can UGA win with Moreno in the backfield. Herschel won one-how many can Knowshon help UGA win-How many did TD help UGA win-none but he won a super bowl.


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can see how it might have looked like that but I kind of doubt it.  Before you satart screaming about how unrealistic I am, I say that because Knowshon is known for being a really down to earth guy.  But even if I'm wrong I don't see how him being pumped up makes him a bad guy.



I think he is far from a bad guy. I just thought it to be strange that he popped up and sprinted off of the field immediately without seeing his replacement headed to the huddle. I know back ups are ready to come in, but it appeared he took himself out of the game for some reason. I may be wrong?

I am just keeping it real like you SGD

ROL-- no, i will leave this out since this is a Moreno thread.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Terrell Davis was pretty average while at UGA but he was hurt his senior year which limited him.  

Incredible back in the NFL though, with no small thanks going to running behind one of the best O-lines in NFL history and playing beside one of the top 5 QB's in NFL history.  Still, a yardage/TD machine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> I think he is far from a bad guy. I just thought it to be strange that he popped up and sprinted off of the field immediately without seeing his replacement headed to the huddle. I know back ups are ready to come in, but it appeared he took himself out of the game for some reason. I may be wrong?
> 
> I am just keeping it real like you SGD
> 
> ROL-- no, i will leave this out since this is a Moreno thread.



Keeping it real?  Did I say that?  God I hope not.  Anyway he could have been showboating for all I know but he usually doesn't.  Doesn't mean he's not capable of it though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think kevin is trying to push your buttons.....



Yeah I know and I don't want him to be talking to himself so it's my obligation to respond.  Everybody wins.


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know and I don't want him to be talking to himself so it's my obligation to respond.  Everybody wins.





RO----

no i am not going to do it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Terrell Davis was pretty average while at UGA but he was hurt his senior year which limited him.
> 
> Incredible back in the NFL though, with no small thanks going to running behind one of the best O-lines in NFL history and playing beside one of the top 5 QB's in NFL history.  Still, a yardage/TD machine.



based on college, td wouldn't be in the top 10 at uga.  and as for the pro's, he did great, but like you mentioned, their o-line was sick and it didn't matter who you plugged in at rb, they were going to rush for over 1,000 yds....like olandis gary did.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> based on college, td wouldn't be in the top 10 at uga.  and as for the pro's, he did great, but like you mentioned, their o-line was sick and it didn't matter who you plugged in at rb, they were going to rush for over 1,000 yds....like olandis gary did.



bingo.  olandis gary wasn't even average in college.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> RO----
> 
> no i am not going to do it.


 
Heck I ain't scared


*ROLL TIDE!!!!*


----------



## tinytim (Sep 11, 2008)

My .02$....I had the pleasure of seeing HW play in high school and @UGA, he was holy terror on the field.  I was at Georgia College and one of my frat brothers wanted to go to Wrightsville and see a kid play ball.  I was astonished that night he gain well over 200 yards and it was the best $5 I've ever spent.  Then over to Athens we go...he was a beast now!  Maybe he don't have all the lateral moves that KM has...... BUT HW is THE MAN!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> I thought the hurdle run was definitely a highlight, but i have 1 question. Why did Knowshon immediately hop up and run off of the field? It could not have been because he was gassed the way he sprinted off of the field and jerked off his helmet. My thoughts are he ran off to get his personal accolades and pat on the back from the fans and team mates. Herschel would have waited until the next play when he scored a TD to go to the sideline rather than voluntarily take himself out of the game to get KUDOS




You have to be crazy to think that he would pull himself out of a game. You can bet you arss that he wants to gobble up every second of time that he can. He is playing for the pure love of the game, for passion, records, the NFL, stats ,if he comes out its because he had to. This is just another typical example of someone shooting off th.at hole in his head without any facts to back it up

Here is a link to a great article about this in yesterdays AJC. www.ajc.com/sports/content/printedition/2008/09/10/moore.html 

Also here is a quote from that article  "Moreno is oblivious to it all, which isn’t a bad thing, by the way. He is a redshirt sophomore along the way to becoming a first-round pick in the NFL draft, but he rarely sees replays of himself. He spends more time playing his Xbox than watching television. “He’s very humble, and for somebody who is on the cover of magazines and things of that nature, he doesn’t talk much about football,” Georgia cornerback Asher Allen said.

Added wide receiver Mohamed Massaquoi, “He’s just a normal guy. Whether it’s about life or what you’re doing for dinner, he’s a genuine person who isn’t going to brag or boast.”


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 11, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> Where do y'all think MR. Super Bowl MVP T.D. Terrel Davis compares to these 2 RB'S? I don't know what TD'S stats were from college but he did something Herschel never did and that was win a World Championship and was the MVP. I think Knowshon if he stays healthy could make it to the NFL and when he does if he makes it to a Super Bowl he would porbably be MVP because he plays with that kind of fire. There are so many things to concider here, such as How many National Championships can UGA win with Moreno in the backfield. Herschel won one-how many can Knowshon help UGA win-How many did TD help UGA win-none but he won a super bowl.



During his first season at Georgia, Davis played backup to Garrison Hearst, one of the leading rushers in college football and a candidate for the Heisman Trophy. After Hearst graduated, Davis became the top running back during the 1993 season, and rushed for 824 yards on 167 carries. Davis' senior season at Georgia got off to a rocky start when he aggravated a tear in his hamstring muscle against Tennessee early in the season, which took him out of the lineup for three games. Davis claims coach Ray Goff never liked him and forced him to practice while injured, which led to his torn hamstring. Davis ran for only 445 yards on 67 carries that year, but in his last two games, he rushed for 113 and 121 yards respectively. Those totals got him invited to the Blue-Gray Football Classic game, after another senior running back couldn't play.

Moreno an Walker both smoked these records.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 11, 2008)

marknga said:


> It is way too early to put Moreno on that level. We shall see in time but right now no one compares to Herschel.
> 
> Moreno is a super talented back without question. I hope that he breaks all of Herschel's records and wins the Heisman 2 times, gets to wear a couple of National Championship rings.
> 
> ...



Knowshawn rushed for ((205 total yards,188 rushing, 17 receiving and 33 carries)) vs. #9 Florida in 2007. 

 Moreno  Appeared in 13 games making ONLY six starts with 248 carries for 1,334 yards (5.3 average) and 14 TDs while also making 20 receptions for 253 yards (12.6 average)

So lets just imagine for a minute shall we what could have happened last year if he started all 13 games

Hummm?? Lets not forget that Moreno was only 282 yards off Herschels 1,616 yard Freshman record. This done while sharing play time with the Senior Thomas Brown. If Mark Richt would not have felt so bad about benching Brown on his senoir year Moreno could have smashed the record. 

Also please lets not forget that Herschel started all 11 games in 1980. 

So we know that Herschel Walker rushed for 1,891 yards in 1981 his Sophomore year and 1,752 yards in 1982 the year he won the Heisman. 

So far this year Moreno has rushed for 227 yards of that he was only in for 8 plays against Ga Southern. In 1982 Herschel rushed for 144 yards in his fisrt two games. 

The facts stand alone. Moreno is a bad motherfr. Barring an injury This man will be your next Heisman Trophy winner. 

And think his stats so far definatly compare.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really have one thing to say...  Moreno could actually be superman and might not ever be as good as walker...   not because of anything walker has ever done  only because Walker has about 25 years of history.  If Moreno would have done what Walker did as a fresh then its over.  However he didnt.  Moreno is a bad boy  and  a really  great football player...  his biggest negative comes from the UGA fans that want to compare him to Walker.  Just be happy with  what you have...  if you dont think you will ever see another  walker then dont try to build a young man up to be another "him" .  All  of you try to make fun of Bama fans trying to get another "bear"  well  it  is the same.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Knowshon isn't Walker yet, but he can be, Knowshon has vision other backs don't have. He sees a hole before there is a hole, and he knows what the defense is going to do, and reacts to that. Plus Walker runs over people and Moreno Jumps over them, that is the biggest difference!



Now thats funny, if I could do both I would jump over them that way you can last longer. 

I think Walker is the best right now but you got to think that Knowshon had to share alot of time last year. This season he will get a lot more touches and I am thinking alot more respect.

It is hard to compare 2 different running styles. They are both good but only one is great for now.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 18, 2008)

Not even close.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 18, 2008)

Big Shoes To Try And Fill !!!! I Doubt It


----------



## Browning88 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunter Blair said:


> Knowshon ain't gonna be around long enough to break any of herschel's records.... he will be an NFL back next year.... Plus.... walker racked up all those stats without counting bowl games.... I think knowshon is better in many ways, but you can't argue with the facts.... Herschel had the national championship, heisman, and 5200 yards in ONLY 3 years of college ball....



I bird hunted with a guy in Dublin GA back when I was in high school and he played with Herschel the National Champ season and said that Herschel was the very last person you wanted to be in drills against...Great guy off the field but a train the would not stop for anything or  anyone untill the whistle blew. You cant compare a player with a legend to a player untill the player becomes a legend himself..then look at books and compare.  Just my .02 GO DAWGS


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Sep 19, 2008)

Herschel could outrun Mareno even today.


----------



## dale (Sep 20, 2008)

*agreed*



Madsnooker said:


> Moreno is not the runner walker was. I don't even think it's debatable, at least at this point.



Snook , you hit the nail on the head.  Moreno is good , but he don't carry a team on his back like Walker did.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> That may be true but I promise it was no less of a thrill watchin Herscell plow Bates as it was watching Moreno Jump that blocker.



Way more so, because that was the first game we had seen Herschel play.  We didn't know if this kid from a small school was for real until that play and then the whole stadium knew he was man among boys.


----------



## thepipe (Nov 13, 2008)

Question.... What is being sold here?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

Cant even begin to compare them IMO. 2 unbelievable backs. 2 totally different running styles. 2 totally different teams. 2 totally different leagues.

HW is the best UGA has ever seen. Knowshon is the best we've seen since. Thats all that can be said. 

All I know is, Im proud to say HW and KM BOTH went to UGA!!!

Go Dawgs


----------

